# Cycling (Road): Good Shops for building up the collection....



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

I did pop this in the 'show us your pedal bike' thread, but I thought I'd ask separately as no one replied 

Just bought myself a BMC road bike under the Ride2Work scheme and can see this turning into another detailing addiction. Its only the entry level one (Street Fire 2010 model), but really pleased with it.

With that in mind, can anyone recommend some good sites/shops to purchase clothing/accessories for general road biking.
I've been on the obvious ones, Evans, Cycle Surgery, CRC, Wiggle etc, but wondered where some of you more 'hardcore' roadies buy your stuff.

Any help much appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

I buy most of my stuff from Wiggle :thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks Mr Waxamomo:thumb:
Thats the thing, they do seem to be very competitive. 
I'm finding myself going between them and Evans as they both have free shipping which helps a lot too.
Was wondering if there were any 'hidden gems' out there.


----------



## Matty8v (Dec 1, 2010)

Also try Ribble Cycles or Merlin Cycles mate ! :thumb:


----------



## boabym (Sep 14, 2008)

Chainreaction mate usually the cheapest and free delivery too.


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Wiggle, Rutland Cycles, Merlin and Chain Reaction are my main stores that i buy from.
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Chainreaction for me as well, always great prices and loads of products. There also brilliant on the phone i was on the phone for 3 hours with them once going over bits to build my bike.


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

ive used wiggle and chainreaction, no complaints off either


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

Chain Reaction are the best.

Free delivery within the uk on everything too.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks everyone :thumb:


----------



## msherry21 (Jun 24, 2007)

Where are you based mate? i'm in Glasgow and I always use Dales, the shop or online: http://www.dalescycles.com

Great service, great products, enough said.

Check out bikeradar too, a great forum!

Michael.


----------



## RichN (Dec 17, 2010)

PBK (Pro Bike Kit) are excellent. I've used them loads and also buy their PBK Trade clothing which is really comfortable and fits a treat.

Rich


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

http://theinnerring.blogspot.com/2011/02/anti-chain-reaction-rise-of-online-bike.html


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Geoffrey Butler in Croydon, proper Roadie's shop and old school cycling cool mixed with sexy italian frames / groupsets.
Their workshop is a treat!, old boys truing wheels by a dimplex oil filled radiator in the winter, class!


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Jace said:


> http://theinnerring.blogspot.com/2011/02/anti-chain-reaction-rise-of-online-bike.html


Thanks Jace, an interesting read :thumb:

Thanks guys, appreciate all the recommendations.
Nice to hear people are using some good old fashioned shops still too and not all internet based. Sometimes you pay a fraction more, but for the additional service its well worth it.

Right, now off to feed this new addiction.......

Actually, whilst I'm here, are there any products, tools, clothing, mechanical, computing etc that you consider to be a must have ?

I've got a most of the bases covered, but interested to hear peoples thoughts too.

TIA


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I used to use local shops but i started doing things myself, now there is nothing i cant do myself, so it serves no purpose to go into a shop where you have no where near te choice.


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

www.wheelguru.co.uk

My sisters boyfriends business. If you want anything, contact him and he'll get it for you.


----------

